# I love mowing lawns



## dirty andy (Aug 7, 2015)

Man, I just love mowing lawns. It's my day off from work, my only day off this week, and I been working forty five hours on the reg, but I couldn't resist mowing my neighbors lawn. He gives me twenty bones every time I do it, which gets me a 24 pack of Milwaukees and a pack of cigs, which in the end is all I really need for at least two days. I don't have off work much but I'm thinking of putting up a flyer to mow more lawns... Something about giving the grass a shave and working in a grid pattern... Beats the hell out if slinging cheeseburgers for nine hours, a refreshing change of pace...

I can't wait till winter comes, then I get to shovel snow, after I get to rake leaves. Share your love of menial manual labor!


----------



## Odin (Aug 7, 2015)

Fuck Yea Man! ::woot::

I been getting fat and lazy for a bit but I love me some Bull Shit Work. 

Made a cool $one2zero$ for six hours of work... cutting down some trees not long ago.::greedy::


----------



## dirty andy (Aug 7, 2015)

Yesss, I didn't mind clearing trees and squaw wood, even when I was forced to do it six hours a day in juvie. They wouldn't give us hatchets tho


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 7, 2015)

I like to clean, soapy scrub scrub all day. Tell me about your kitchen and all of your good food and I'll be right over


----------



## Tude (Aug 8, 2015)

you are toooooooo funny! Good luck at what you are doing and make some more money while the season is still green!!!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Aug 8, 2015)

You're sick. 

Want to come do my lawn?

Ha ha...

Good on you. The world needs more people like you. Working the land, REALLY working it, is a lost art.


----------



## dirty andy (Aug 8, 2015)

Mowing lawns in an Everglades/swamp environment with a constant threat of gators and snakes? Yes please :3


----------

